# Where to get FSH/LH/AMH tests done?



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Does anyone know of anywhere you can get just those tests done please? Anywhere in London that will do them without having to pay a consult fee as well? Also maybe an antral follicle scan?


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

I just asked my GP and he refered me to have them done on the NHS.  Don't know if that would work for you?


----------



## KerriJo (Jun 25, 2011)

I asked my GP and was told it was £32.50 for each blood test.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Did you manage to get AMH done by your GP - ususally fertility clinics have to order them and only some NHS clinics to them!

Hvae you tried the Birth company,TDL if you G will accept the resutls (they usually need a drs name to send the blood results to) places like Zita West advertise fertility checks etc


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks JJ. 

My GP will do FSH/LH but can't do AMH (which is odd as she has done loads of immune tests) but I just want to stop asking her for things and go to one place and get it all done if that makes sense. I bet she would accept the results from TDL actually - didn't know you could do that. I will speak to them and Birth Company too and double check Zita West. Most places I've seen online want you to have a full consult etc which isn't what I need or want.

Thanks again


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Aplogies I had my AMH done when I with IVF Wales, I'd forgotten that, so my GP just did the FHS, progesterone and mabye some others


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bluey - have just seen your updated profile. So sorry hun      sending you big hugs.

Rose xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Bluey -    I'm so sad to see that you have lost your precious BFP.  Thinking of you and hoping that you are as okay as you can be.  

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Blueytoo, so sorry to see your sad news. Thinking of you       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Bluey      so sorry to read of your news.


I had my first AMH and AFC done at GCRM - didn't pay a consult fee though - just the test and scan (which was a fortune) - I've since had AMH repeated by my GP.  


hope you find some way forward     Mini xx


----------

